# ATTENTION!!!!! Highlandtown Fishermen



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Highlandtown fishermen, be aware of these changes. Here's what I recieved from ODNR today.

LAKE ACCESS LIMITED FOR DAM IMPROVEMENTS

AKRON, OH - Over the next two months, the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife is performing a gradual drawdown of Highlandtown Lake in Columbiana County in order to make improvements to the dam and emergency spillway. 

Originally built in 1966, the Highlandtown Dam controls the water levels in the 170 acre reservoir that extends to the west. Over the past year, the ODNR Division of Wildlife in collaboration with the ODNR Division of Water, determined that the emergency spillway needs to be refurbished, the overall face of the dam should be resurfaced and cleared of vegetation, and any other deficiencies which might have an influence on the integrity of the dam shall be restored.

Over two million gallons of water will be released each day, resulting in a drop of ten to twelve inches per week. Currently, the lake level is above summer pool due to recent storms. The lake level needs to be lowered to four feet below summer pool so that construction crews can access areas below the water line during the entire duration of the improvement process . Completion of the improvements is scheduled for December 2004. Matthew Backhaus, Fish Unit Leader at the Highlandtown Wildlife Area, points out that during this drawdown and construction period, anglers may experience some changes to the lake as a whole. "The far western boat launch will likely be inaccessible during the drawdown and use of the main launch located on the north shoreline will likely be limited during the later stages of the drawdown. Also, fishing access along the dam will be closed to due to the improvements being performed and the application of herbicide to eliminate excessive growth of weeds , " Backhaus explained. "Anyone using the lake should be aware that conditions will change from hour to hour on the lake, and obstacles that are normally submerged may become exposed during the later stages of drawdown." The handicap pier access will not be disturbed by the renovations. The ODNR Division of Wildlife would like to thank all visitors for their patience and understanding during this time. 

-30-

For additional news online, check out the ODNR Press Room at Ohiodnr.com




For Further Information: (330) 679-2201

Matthew Backhaus, Fish Unit Leader

Highlandtown Wildlife Area


----------



## boguspete (Apr 24, 2004)

should be easier to catch the fishies there now, huh.....LOL
Like fish in a barrel.......Too bad I have no Idea where this is located...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its in columbiana county in northeast ohio about 15 mins from East Liverpool and 25-30 mins for Youngstown


----------



## redman (Apr 14, 2004)

this is a real good catfish lake, my cousin and I try to go there every weekend, What impact will this have on the fishing here. Will the fish lighten up on the bite or should I keep looking for them. 
It would be a real shame not to keep on hooking into some nice cats.
I drive down from akron and it takes about an hour and a half but I cant seem to find any small electric lakes close by that offers that kind of fishing for me.
Is there anywhere else to fish at night with a 12ft boat and trolling motor


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Findley State Park. Route 58 south of Wellington. Lorain County.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Ladue Res. Good cats around the small islands south of 422. State record channel was (is?) from Ladue.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nimisila has some BIG cats in it. I have seen 10+ lb channels caught there. Electric only, great for small boats, if gas motor is attatched, tilt it up and go.

Great bass lake, has 'eyes, gills, crappie, perch too. I even caught a 3+ lb smallie there while fishing with Lewis. Remember that Lew???

Located off S. Main St. in Green, OH. Three launches off Christman Rd. One North end, one middle (campground), one South end(C-6 lot). 

Good luck.

Carl


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I hate giving this one away but.... East Branch on 322 heading east from 271...


----------



## redman (Apr 14, 2004)

can you put a boat in at east branch.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Its electric motor only... yes you can


----------

